# How to replace bowties, NOT the vinyl sticker



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just did this earlier since here in Indiana it was fairly nice out. Pretty simple and basic but I had absolutely no idea how to remove the front one and the way I seen on here to remove the rear was incorrect in my case; so this is why I am posting this, for anyone else wondering. I've searched and did not find another like this. These bowties are similar to the ones on ebay.. 

What I used: 
1) 3/8" drill 
2) 17/64" drill bit (Any other similar size will work fine like 1/4 and such.) 
3) Flat head screwdriver 
4) Smaller scraper 
5) Lighter fluid and rags 

The stock front AND rear bowties have an acrylic cover then underneath that is the gold/reflective sticker on top of the adhesive. VERY EASY, center the drill and SLOWLY drill. You only want to just pass thru the acrylic, if you go any further the chrome trim around the bowtie will be damaged. The bowtie actually sets inside the chrome trim. There are no clips, bolts, or anything; just adhesive. Here is just a basic picture of where to drill.








Next use a screwdriver that fits inside the hole you just drilled and simply pry it out. It will come out in pieces but come out rather easily. I used a smaller 9oz hammer and tapped the end of the screwdriver at first to get it in there good before the initial pry. Here is another, basic, picture of how the screwdriver is used. 








After all the plastic is removed it will be filled with adhesive. I used a scraper to remove the majority of it, but if you are limited to just a screwdriver you can make that work. I would not worry about leaving scratches on the chrome since you will be covering it up in a few minutes anyways. 

Once you get as much adhesive as you can out, I used lighter fluid but there are other things to use that will work, put some on the tip of the rag and use your finger on the other side of the rag to rub the adhesive completely off. DO NOT GET LIGHTER FLUID ON YOUR PAINT. I have no personal experience but I've heard of it ruining paint. 

Next, I would test fit the bowtie you purchased that it does fit the curve of the front bumper and that it fits completely inside the rear trim. 

Then, remove the adhesive film cover and press on. I think it's something like 15 lbs of force for 30 seconds, not too sure. Since it was 46°F out, I used a heat gun and warmed it up a fair amount and gave it another firm push just for insurance. A hairdryer also works. And that's all. This post kind off draws out the process, but it took me ~30 minutes. Have fun and I hoped this helped! :th_alc: 

Final product: 














THOSE THAT ARE WANTING SUNK IN EFFECT:
There is a small recessed circle behind the emblem. So if you are wanting to remove the original plastic bowtie and put the vinyl sticker in place of it, giving it the sunk in effect, you will need to fill and smooth out this divot or it will show up behind the sticker. Here is a picture of what will happen. Thank you APCruze for pointing this out.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

You got balls drilling into it like that  Good job, nice write up.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> You got balls drilling into it like that  Good job, nice write up.


Thank you. I have had them for months and back when I did the fog lights I had the entire bumper cover off looking for clips or something holding it on and could not find anything so next thing in my head, rip it off! LOL


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like what you did the with fog light inserts. I've been working on some replacements for mine that will add some style to it. You have any pics of them at night?


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I like what you did the with fog light inserts. I've been working on some replacements for mine that will add some style to it. You have any pics of them at night?


I can't remember if I posted any on my other thread about them but here is one in the dark.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out how to remove the front bowtie without removing the bumper and I'm not sure I'd want to use a drill to remove it! Thanks for the info but I'll stick with the plasti-dip.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to remove the front bowtie without removing the bumper and I'm not sure I'd want to use a drill to remove it! Thanks for the info but I'll stick with the plasti-dip.


You only have to drill about 1/8" deep. I have faith in you.


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

The drill is a good idea! That makes that job easy! I just did the overlays on my wifes for now, but will do this in the future. I also have fog/drl's in waiting not the same design though. I ordered these, (our car is black).


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

bduffey723 said:


> I can't remember if I posted any on my other thread about them but here is one in the dark.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13086


how much light do those led lights put out? Also what bulbs are you using in your head lamps? Looks good!


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Shocker said:


> The drill is a good idea! That makes that job easy! I just did the overlays on my wifes for now, but will do this in the future. I also have fog/drl's in waiting not the same design though. I ordered these, (our car is black).
> 
> View attachment 13092


It was a hard decision for me between those fogs and the ones I actually bought. I got the other because it has that curve to them that makes it stand out and it has 11 white LED's and 11 blue LED's so with both blue and white plugged in they match closely with the HID's that have a bluish color. Either one looks very nice IMO.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> how much light do those led lights put out? Also what bulbs are you using in your head lamps? Looks good!


The HID's are 8000K. From Euro Effects in Portage, IN. They have a website also but if you just go to the store they are about $30 cheaper. As far as specs on the LED's, I'm not sure. I just went back and noticed that they have twice as many LED's per fog light as I stated in my other thread about them. They are very bright though. They light the road up for a couple of feet in front of the car and they are very noticeable when they are on during the day.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

bduffey723 said:


> The HID's are 8000K. From Euro Effects in Portage, IN. They have a website also but if you just go to the store they are about $30 cheaper. As far as specs on the LED's, I'm not sure. I just went back and noticed that they have twice as many LED's per fog light as I stated in my other thread about them. They are very bright though. They light the road up for a couple of feet in front of the car and they are very noticeable when they are on during the day.



Nice! You may just have sold me. Sorry for the off topic posting. 

Back to the thread!  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Nice! You may just have sold me. Sorry for the off topic posting.
> 
> Back to the thread!
> 
> ...


If you are referring to the fog light LED's, I definitely recommend them. They came down on the price since I purchased them as well.

However, if you are referring to the HID's, shortly after I first put them in I would go to leave work and only one or the other would turn on. I'm not sure if it was the HID's fault or not but after working 14+ hours it's very irritating to happen. It did this for about a week and have worked great since.


----------



## jetsfan (Apr 22, 2013)

I am wanting to change the emblems on my car as well. I am just wondering what the ones you used are made of. I have seen some on eBay that are stickers, and some that are aluminum with sticky backs.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

jetsfan said:


> I am wanting to change the emblems on my car as well. I am just wondering what the ones you used are made of. I have seen some on eBay that are stickers, and some that are aluminum with sticky backs.


As the title says, these are not the stickers. They are billet. They came with adhesive on the backs.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> As the title says, these are not the stickers. They are billet. They came with adhesive on the backs.


How much are the billet bowties? Where'd u buy them from? Do they sell them to match the cars paint?


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> How much are the billet bowties? Where'd u buy them from? Do they sell them to match the cars paint?


I got mine from chevymall.com but after I bought them I found them on CarID for cheaper. The only options I have personally seen are black or chrome. However you can buy them and just paint them whatever color you want. I don't see that being a problem.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I got mine from chevymall.com but after I bought them I found them on CarID for cheaper. The only options I have personally seen are black or chrome. However you can buy them and just paint them whatever color you want. I don't see that being a problem.


Chevy mall!!! That website is way over priced!! I'd never buy anything off that site. CARiD is ok. I was just curious if I could find them to match my cars paint...


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Chevy mall!!! That website is way over priced!!...


Yes, yes they are.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

So after I saw your post (and read it was not vinyl overlay) I thought it would good to pull the gold piece out and put the sticker down in for a sunken in look. Instead of drilling a hole I used the old fishing string trick to get the emblem off. I then peeled the sticky tape up and noticed a small hole in the center. I had plenty of vinyl so I laid it down and share enough it didn't look good. 

Needless to say I pulled the vinyl out and added a layer ontop the gold piece, (standard overlay) and used some glue to stick it back in. I attached photos so if anyone wants to see a side by side of the sunken in effect, that could be done but needs some smoothing out first. 

I think if the time was taken to smooth out the hole it would look great, but for right now I just don't have the time. Bduffy723 I think yours looks great and wish they had it in the pink that my wife wants. 

I guess the main point for posting was to let others know that you can do this without drilling, and another option for customizing. (Sunken in)


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Instead of drilling a hole I used the old fishing string trick to get the emblem off. I then peeled the sticky tape up and noticed a small hole in the center.


That was one of the points I pointed out in the first part; for this application, removing the whole emblem and exposing the hole was the incorrect way. You leave the chrome piece on. 

Also, you can purchase the billet bowtie and just paint it that color pink if that's what she wants.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

bduffey723 said:


> That was one of the points I pointed out in the first paragraph; for this application, removing the whole emblem and exposing the hole was the incorrect way. You leave the chrome piece on.
> 
> Also, you can purchase the billet bowtie and just paint it that color pink if that's what she wants.



I guess I didnt word it right, I left the chrome peice on and took out just the gold bowtie leaving the outer chrome attached to the trunk. I did this by pushing the fishing line between the chrome trim and the gold bowtie to take out just the gold bowtie, same as you just not drilling the bowtie. It left a round divet, (not a hole) that when the Vinyl went on it left a noticeable circle were the divet was. If you look close at the picture you can see in the center a round circle divet, about the size of a penny. Also along the edges you can see a lip that follows the outer edge of the chrome. When I was attempting to lay the vinyl inside the chrome for sunken effect, I thought it would have been smooth but found out it was not and re-attached just gold bowtie insert with the vinyl on top. 

Here is the picture with the divets under the vinyl that I was trying to point out. I never removed the chrome knowing their was a slit in the trunk metal.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Here is the picture with the divets under the vinyl that I was trying to point out. I never removed the chrome knowing their was a slit in the trunk metal.


Oh, I know exactly what you are talking about. I didn't even have the sunk in effect on my mind when writing this or I would have added that. I'll add that divot as a note to in the original post for anyone else attempting it. Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The first time I saw your photo I was skimming the write up and thought you had done the sunken effect and thought it looked awsome, so I went to do it and found the divot and was so upset with the outcome that I put the decal back on with the vinyl on top and read your post again to find out that yours was a replacement in full. If I had taken time to smooth the area out it did look nice with the vinyl sunken in the chrome. 

I didnt buy a replacement cause the cost and I really did not feel like painting and had alot of left over vinyl from other projects. 

If they had sold a matching pink set I might have just done it, but this works for now.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

APCruze said:


> The first time I saw your photo I was skimming the write up and thought you had done the sunken effect and thought it looked awsome, so I went to do it and found the divot and was so upset with the outcome that I put the decal back on with the vinyl on top and read your post again to find out that yours was a replacement in full. If I had taken time to smooth the area out it did look nice with the vinyl sunken in the chrome.
> 
> I didnt buy a replacement cause the cost and I really did not feel like painting and had alot of left over vinyl from other projects.
> 
> If they had sold a matching pink set I might have just done it, but this works for now.


I'm hoping someone starts making colored ones. I know a lot more people would be doing it if so and I'd love to have ones to match my paint. As far as the cost, there were some on eBay for $50. I'll see if I can find them again and post the link.


----------



## Lowrider (Jun 12, 2018)

bduffey723 said:


> Just did this earlier since here in Indiana it was fairly nice out. Pretty simple and basic but I had absolutely no idea how to remove the front one and the way I seen on here to remove the rear was incorrect in my case; so this is why I am posting this, for anyone else wondering. I've searched and did not find another like this. These bowties are similar to the ones on ebay..
> 
> What I used:
> 1) 3/8" drill
> ...


I just bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze and after 6 months, I am having problems with the front bowtie. Apparently water has accumalated behind the decal. Could you tell me where to find a replacement with glue. Here are a couple pics. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lowrider said:


> I just bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze and after 6 months, I am having problems with the front bowtie. Apparently water has accumalated behind the decal. Could you tell me where to find a replacement with glue. Here are a couple pics. Thanks for any info you can give me.
> View attachment 264867
> View attachment 264869


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

bduffy723 has not been online since Aug of 2014. Probably will not answer. 

Bowtie insert

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

